# mealworm prices



## ilovecornsnakes (Apr 4, 2008)

how much do mealworms normally cost? 
just they are really expensive at my local pet shop and you only get a few in the tubs. i was gonna get some to help the birds in my garden in breeding season & give our fish (big pond fish) a treat if they like them.


----------



## RoyalPython89 (Jul 15, 2008)

£1.20


----------



## ilovecornsnakes (Apr 4, 2008)

RoyalPython89 said:


> £1.20


for how many? my local is summat like 2 tubs for £3.50 ut i'm not sure cos i haven't looked close.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

They are £15 per kg in our local petshop. Or 500g tub of dried mealworms for something like £9.


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

Mines bloody expensive, £2.50 a tub!


----------



## ilovecornsnakes (Apr 4, 2008)

Ben.M said:


> Mines bloody expensive, £2.50 a tub!


actually i think my local is £2.60 / £3.50 per tub and 2 for £5, i haven't looked properly.


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

Mine is 2.10


----------



## ilovecornsnakes (Apr 4, 2008)

i'm now thinking as its for fish & wild birds would i be better getting maggots? just they're cheaper, but not suposed to be as good for animals as they eat muck when mealworms eat cereal & veg.


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

Buy them in bulk and refridgerate them and they last for weeks/months. 
Half a kilo costs about £8 that way... much more cost effective.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

£2 or 3 for £5 is the cheapest down here.


----------



## ilovecornsnakes (Apr 4, 2008)

i think while its winter i'll get dried ones for the adults and when it gets to spring i might have found them cheaper some where, if i do i'll post the price & place / website (thats where i'll be lookig most).


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

> *livefoods.co.uk -* 60g £1.94, 250g £4.24, 500g £6.49, 1kg £11.78, 2kg £21.39, 4kg £41.04, 5kg £50.07 (Plus P&P)
> *livefoodsbypost.co.uk -* 60g £3.75, 500g £11.05, 1kg £17.30 (Inc P&P)
> *livefoosdirect.co.uk -* 55g £2.71, 112g £4.46, 250g £5.86, 500g £7.67, 1kg £13.92, 2kg £24.21, 4kg £47.66, 6kg £62.26 (Inc P&P)
> *livefoodsforgood.co.uk -* 60g £1.99 (Plus P&P)
> ...




That should get you started =p


----------



## ilovecornsnakes (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks, i'm still not sure wether i should get maggots from the fishing tackle shop cos they're cheaper, but mealworms i've heard are better for the animals that eat them. what does every one else think i should get for pond fis & garden birds, maggots / mealworms?


----------



## ilovecornsnakes (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks for all the help i've decided i'll get mealworms online (cheaper there) and put them in a 1/2 coconut shell hung off the washing line / trelis (sorry for spelling) so birds get husk for nest mealworms & some of left over coconut (if i find anything saying its ok for birds to eat coconut) to eat, then a net bag of bedding for nest.


----------



## RoyalPython89 (Jul 15, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> They are £15 per kg in our local petshop. Or 500g tub of dried mealworms for something like £9.


i get my 1kg for £9 lol


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

RoyalPython89 said:


> i get my 1kg for £9 lol


I hate you :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:
Online or in shop?


----------



## RoyalPython89 (Jul 15, 2008)

secret


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

:Na_Na_Na_Na: Fine I didnt want to know anyway :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------

